# Clinton River Trout (with pic.)



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to the Clinton again today once again streamer fishing for trout. Had a better day then yesterday finishing with 6 browns. I took a picture of the first fish of the day and was too lazy to keep taking out my phone for each fish.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Great catch ! What were you using for bait. ? I'm going to guess streamers


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I was using size 8 wooly buggers, my favorite streamer.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice job... I love streamer fishing in the spring


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks , I'm just waiting for paint creek to open up , I've struck out on the Clinton this year. I don't know of it was bad timing or bad locations...... But I can tell you I learned a lot


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the streamer fishing in while you can! With all this warm weather the spring caddis hatch on paint creek will be early. This usually makes for some of the best dry fly fishing on the creek.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

What time of day do the caddis come off on the paint?


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> What time of day do the caddis come off on the paint?


The caddis hatch is a daytime hatch and usually is best on bright sunny days. It wasn't too good last year due to all that rain but I've had some great days fishing the caddis hatch on paint creek.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hase (Apr 4, 2011)

troutmaster said:


> I went to the Clinton again today once again streamer fishing for trout. Had a better day then yesterday finishing with 6 browns. I took a picture of the first fish of the day and was too lazy to keep taking out my phone for each fish.


Nice Catch!
Just out of curiosity, what time of day were you fishing and what general area? (I know I am not supposed to ask specifics...)


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I fished from 9 to 12, although I caught 4 out of the six fish were in the first hour. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

when does paint creek open up?


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard everlast108. I do not know but you will find great info here. The people on this site are very knowledgeable.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Paint creek opens on the statewide trout opener...the last Saturday in April. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

It falls on the 28th this year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish Max! Congrats on getting into the fish.

By the way, clear out your PM's. I need to send you something.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

you ever hook up a steelhead while fishing for smaller trout? And what part of the river are you fishing?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> you ever hook up a steelhead while fishing for smaller trout? And what part of the river are you fishing?


Every year at least one steelhead is hooked in the lower sections of Paint Creek during opening weekend. Last year I hit 9 steelhead in two days on the Paint while nymphing for browns. Needless to say, my 5 wt was a little light for this. I doubt this will happen this year though. Due to the warmer weather, my guess is that all of the Paint Creek steelhead will be gone by the opener. IMO, this is a good thing. These are our best chance of natural reproduction in the Clinton River watershed and should be left to spawn.

Troutmaster has been really good about not giving away his location. This proves him wise beyond his years. I would imagine that he wants to keep a spot that is producing fish from being over fished. Nothing worse than catching fish today and going back tomorrow to find twenty guys lined up in the river.

Simple tip, the Clinton River trout water begins where Galloway Creek hits the main stream and continues upstream to almost Opdkye Rd. I know that is alot of water to cover, but there is plenty of room for everyone and fish to be caught.


----------



## Tasmanocoenis (Dec 29, 2009)

Amen to that Mr. Downstream.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok the rules state you cant possess brown trout Last Sat. in April - Sept. 30. Can you still target them though?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

river rat78 said:


> Ok the rules state you cant possess brown trout Last Sat. in April - Sept. 30. Can you still target them though?


In bodies that are not designated as trout waters such as the Clinton there is no closure. The last Saturday in April - Sept 30th is the trout season for designated trout waters. You can be in possession of of brown trout during this time period. You cannot fish in designated trout waters from October 1st-The last Friday in April (the dates outside of the season). There are of course exceptions for certain bodies of water. Please be safe and re-read the guide before you fish.


----------

